# new box tool



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

going to make a 6" outside corner box tool:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't you want to use the 7" by Tape Tech or the 8" by all of the other guys?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Don't you want to use the 7" by Tape Tech or the 8" by all of the other guys?


no this will do both sides @ the same time


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You mean like this but bigger and with box blades on?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> no this will do both sides @ the same time


That would be a interesting tool if you could do it:yes:

I like to go two and half coats on my beads. Like to do the half coat on the install. So if you can roll out the beads, then half coat them right away........................................... then I will be willing to test your coating tool for you:whistling2::thumbup:


----------

